# Show Cichlid



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

hey guys and gals i'm look for suggestions for a show cichlid, i have a 55 i can use for it but i need some ideas on what to get. Any ideas would be appreciated thanks everyone.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Eureka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!-


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea hes right, the eurekas have some of the best color ive seen, especially his... most of the pea****s show some really great colors, but many of them take time to color up, and some need females to really shine...


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i'm not really into the pea****s got any other suggestions?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Plant it and throw a bunch of apistos in.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

What location are you leaning towards? African, South Am. or Central Am. There is also some Asian and Madagascar cichlids.


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Electric Blue Jack Dempsey.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Try Geophagus altifrons I have a pair and they are incredible .... 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=430
http://www.oceanlight.com/lightbox.php?sp=Geophagus_altifrons
http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/fresh-fishes/eartheater-cichlid.htm

They are gentile, Larger, and quite the show stoppers.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

All cichlids are potential show cichlids, I love them all! And probably have most of them too!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

SueM said:


> Try Geophagus altifrons I have a pair and they are incredible ....
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=430
> http://www.oceanlight.com/lightbox.php?sp=Geophagus_altifrons
> ...



That would be pretty cool.


----------

